# 40g breeder planted and fish



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well here are a few pics I snapped of my 40g breeder planted tank.
and the fish that live in it for now.
current stock 10 black berlin swordtails, 6 hengels rasboras, 3 emerald eye rasboras(need to get another 5ish).
americana val, corkscrew val, dwarf sag, bacopa, duckweed, some anubias or crypt not sure.
black flourite as substrate. no co2 as of yet.
lighting currently is 3x 26w 6500k cfls 100w equivs. the canopy has capabilities for 6 bulbs which it will eventually hit when I get the canopy built and seal it along with more plants to handle the extra light.









































and this photo is from my 10g planted after a water top up created quite the effect with the java moss and duckweed.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I just picked up this same sized tank, its such a nice shape. You made it look great.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice-looking swords. I'm jealous. How do you deal with excess duckweed? Do you have something that eats it? I've been netting pearlweed and tossing it in the trash.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

arent those a hybrid variation to the swords bro? very nice lookin tank. seems very serene.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I just scoop it out and throw it into other tanks. and generally take a big bag or 2 when the local auction slash meeting happen.
yup they are a domesticated swordtail strain and most likely crossed with platies to get the black colouring way back.

I am still working on a center piece fish for the tank yet.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought they looked like platies until I noticed the swords.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Angels would look really good in that tank, not too many though, maybe 2


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I suggested the same thing. His problem is that the angels would eventually get big enough to eat the rasboras.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yup and sadly discus would get to large for a 40g breeder or else I would go with 3-4 discus as they would match the tank once its done more.

I am toying with the idea of getting some kind of plant that grows out of the tank and doing that effect possibly as well while modding the way my light hangs to encompass that effect.
I may yet put angels in as I have a source for a few young ones so I could always just switch angels out as they get to large haha.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> Angels would look really good in that tank, not too many though, maybe 2


I'd have to disagree the tank is very shallow only 13" deep not too ideal for angels. I would use it as a growout for them though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Blue Gularis Killifish (Fundulopanchax sjostedti)???


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that could yet be an option.
I am going to go and do a bit of shopping tomorrow and poke around the local stores and forum to see what I can get my hands on.
Currently I am looking at picking up another 5-7 emerald eye rasboras and if I can find more hengels another 4.
after that I have thought about a school of 10-15 ember tetras, a school of 10 or so cories. and then that would be it till I find a center piece fish.
One idea that has passed through my mind would be a ram or apisto pair/trio.

along with I am looking to find myself some more plants. a moss or 2 to start covering the driftwood with. Some anubias for tucking into spots. possibly some ludwigia and rotala's.

I have noticed that one quite a few super heavily planted tanks it seems when fish breed a couple fry seem to survive the adults haha.
kind of want to achieve that on the 40g possibly.
My 10gallon american flagfish tank actually has a few fry that have somehow eluded my male 0_o quite an impressive ability from how he hunts for food and patrols the tank haha.
I will try and snap a few pics tonight or tomorrow of the tank with more details pending what I buy as well haha.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I picked up 5 more emerald eye rasboras to beef that school up to 8 as well for the moment.
here is a random swordtail pic as well.


----------

